# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  HELLO EVERYONE, Im sorry that I have been away from here again!

## Artista

*I promise you all that I WILL be back on our forum again.*
My life has been so busy. (in a good way) 
*I miss being on here as often.* 
I will let you all know when I finally will be back to *Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic for the update on that 3rd phase testing.*
*Cheers all!!*

----------


## k9gatton

> *I promise you all that I WILL be back on our forum again.*
> My life has been so busy. (in a good way) 
> *I miss being on here as often.* 
> I will let you all know when I finally will be back to *Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic for the update on that 3rd phase testing.*
> *Cheers all!!*


 How long were you enrolled in that clinic?

----------


## Artista

I was a patient of Dr. Wesley's 3rd Phase Testing  in November 2015! 
He needs to review my phase tested scalp this month.
I have known him since 2013!!
He is very sincere !!!!

----------


## k9gatton

> I was a patient of Dr. Wesley's 3rd Phase Testing  in November 2015! 
> He needs to review my phase tested scalp this month.
> I have known him since 2013!!
> He is very sincere !!!!


 Sure he is. Is this a cure for baldness? What exactly is he doing?

----------


## Artista

Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Phase Tests is about hair regeneration!!
My wife and I have seen a very good possibility that there IS regenerated hairs at the back of my head!!
Of course we cannot truly verify it yet.
Dr. Wesley will verify everything!

----------


## k9gatton

That's a respectable position. You're taking an objective view on that, and you only want to share it if it is useful or not.
Completely understand. 

That portrait of Lennon rocks, by the way. Lennon and Harrison were always my favorite Beatles.

----------


## tedwuji

> Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Phase Tests is about hair regeneration!!
> My wife and I have seen a very good possibility that there IS regenerated hairs at the back of my head!!
> Of course we cannot truly verify it yet.
> Dr. Wesley will verify everything!


 https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...lved%21/page38

----------


## tedwuji

> Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Phase Tests is about hair regeneration!!
> My wife and I have seen a very good possibility that there IS regenerated hairs at the back of my head!!
> Of course we cannot truly verify it yet.
> Dr. Wesley will verify everything!


 Why not let the guys know in the other thread, too?

It's not like we don't have enough Wesley/pillowfocus threads already...

----------


## long4hair

> Why not let the guys know in the other thread, too?
> 
> It's not like we don't have enough Wesley/pillowfocus threads already...


 
Complain much?

----------


## long4hair

> *I promise you all that I WILL be back on our forum again.*
> My life has been so busy. (in a good way) 
> *I miss being on here as often.* 
> I will let you all know when I finally will be back to *Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic for the update on that 3rd phase testing.*
> *Cheers all!!*


 
Thanks for posting What you're seeing Arista. When do you anticipate the official results from Dr. Wesley will be coming? 

If there is regeneration I wonder what percentage of follicles extracted from your donor area regenerated? 

To your naked eye does it look to you like there are any empty spaces in the donor area where the follicles were extracted from?

----------


## tedwuji

Wasn't trying to complain. simply pointing out the fact that a search for pilofocus on this forum brings up a lot of various threads and has, in fact caused confusion as we have other guys in his old thread linked above still asking for updates while he talks about the same subject here in a seemingly unnecessary new thread about the same topic. Without being rude I'm just pointing out how it could be confusing for some to have multiple threads from the same user, about the same topic.

----------


## tedwuji

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ight=pilofocus

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ight=pilofocus

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ight=pilofocus

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ight=pilofocus

----------


## tedwuji

What's going on here exactly?

----------


## tedwuji

> Thanks for posting What you're seeing Arista. When do you anticipate the official results from Dr. Wesley will be coming? 
> 
> If there is regeneration I wonder what percentage of follicles extracted from your donor area regenerated? 
> 
> To your naked eye does it look to you like there are any empty spaces in the donor area where the follicles were extracted from?


 He has already told us when the official results from Wesley would be anticipated in his other Pilofocus thread (he has like 3 or 4 of them). 

He said he would get the results in November, please review the links to his other Pilofocus threads I have already provided above...

Not that we would need a whole entire year to see if hair regrows or not, because this is something you'd have approximation of after 3-4 months. And by 6 you'd know definitively. It has been over 12 months.

I dont get it. Have your wife look at the back of your head and tell us if the hair Wesley took is still missing. Do you have the tell-tale punctate scars (fue dots) or not?

My agenda is not to be rude or antagonistic. It is to get information that I, and many others have been waiting for.

I also have this to say (for the sake of coherence and continuity):
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...415#post243415

----------


## 79BirdofPrey

Crazy idea - can we contact this Dr. Wesley person?

----------


## tedwuji

> Crazy idea - can we contact this Dr. Wesley person?


 https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/member...rlos-Wesley-MD

----------


## tedwuji

> Crazy idea - can we contact this Dr. Wesley person?


 Above his profile is linked. I am sure he has seen these forums as they are directly related to his business and he's a member who frequently posts on the bald truth talk. It wouldn't be logical at all to assume he hasn't checked these threads out as Artista is also his patient. So consider Wesley contacted.

here are some posts related to the topic started by the good doctor himself:

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...8th?highlight=

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread......?highlight=

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ion?highlight=

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ial?highlight=

----------


## tedwuji

> Crazy idea - can we contact this Dr. Wesley person?


 Between him and Artista (his patient), I am counting 7 or 8 pilofocus threads on this forum alone. I can also find more than one website devoted to piloocus with a quick google search (try for yourself). None of them answer the simple question as to whether or not it works. It's been years.

----------


## Hemo

When's your next appointment to see Dr. Wesley, Artista?

----------


## tedwuji

> When's your next appointment to see Dr. Wesley, Artista?


 He had been saying November 2016 since last year. You can check his previous thread linked above. I, just like you want to know the results, Hemo.

----------


## Artista

*First of all, I really am SORRY that I was not able to get back on here.*
It had everything to do with my serious work, having to help my family and I also have had a couple of health issues!! (nothing to do with hairloss of course).
I went on to Spencer's Live Show yesterday, 1/24/17. 
I was so glad to have called in again...I had not been on the Life Show in quite a while!
It was great to speak with Spencer and Joe Tillman.
Again, I am still very busy right now, BUT, I will speak here right now.
I will finally be back to *Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Clinic* next month, on February. (maybe March)
Dr. Wesley will then be adle to *MEDICALLY VERIFY* just how good my hair transplantation might be!
My scalp looks better now since December 2016!! 
I was not able to go out to New York on November 2016 all the way to today because of my
* VERY BUSY LIFE!* 
*I will be so glad to have been updated and I will of course let you ALL KNOW.     * 
(I have to get going now,,,sorry)

----------


## online

When's your next appointment to see Dr. Wesley, Artista?

----------


## Artista

Hopefully next month !!!
 I'm being very honest.
 Again , a couple of months ago I had  
semi-serious health issues  and I also had to do so much important overtime work at my regular job!
 My health is OK now  and my work overtime is  slowing down ....
 There is a percentage of  members  here that had assumed a lot of negative things about me.
 I do not take offense to it I'm just letting you and everybody else now that I'm being honest and sincere with everybody.
 Dr. Wesley has had so many Pilofocus  3rd phase test  patients  so it doesn't  really matter exactly when I get back over there because there's so many  of his phase test patients being updated too!!
 Good to hear from you Online!!!

----------


## tedwuji

Oh another Pilofocus thread, right. I am subscribed to both (or all 5 of them?) apparently.

----------


## tedwuji

> When's your next appointment to see Dr. Wesley, Artista?


 You can read about all his appointments here, "online".

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...lved%21/page60

----------


## Artista

*Once I do verify, AGAIN, when I will be back to Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic for that 3rd phase test UPDATE,
I will let everybody know here.*
I do want to be there next month*, April 2017.* More than likely, *I WILL FINALLY be there because it IS an important thing to update.*
 Cheers everybody!

----------


## tedwuji

> *Once I do verify, AGAIN, when I will be back to Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic for that 3rd phase test UPDATE,
> I will let everybody know here.*
> I do want to be there next month*, April 2017.* More than likely, *I WILL FINALLY be there because it IS an important thing to update.*
>  Cheers everybody!


 So there are other phase 3 patients... what has Wesley said about them? I dont get it... Why isnt Wesley telling us what is going on with the multiple other patients? Artista can you jsut call him and say "hey im a test patient and I was wondering how things are going in general with the other patients (no, not individuals specifically... just the phase 3 outcome in general)?"

----------


## Artista

You have to really consider this ,
 Dr. Wesley is very  busy and sincere in what he's doing,  not only with the phase testings,  but with the regular work that he's doing for  peoples  hair loss !
 He isn't really going to be able to talk about his 3rd testings until he's done with all the  third phase test patients  updates  . 
 That's basically how he had done it with his first phase testings!! 
 Everybody has to step back a little bit and just wait.

----------


## tedwuji

> You have to really consider this ,
>  Dr. Wesley is very  busy and sincere in what he's doing,  not only with the phase testings,  but with the regular work that he's doing for  peoples  hair loss !
>  He isn't really going to be able to talk about his 3rd testings until he's done with all the  third phase test patients  updates  . 
>  That's basically how he had done it with his first phase testings!! 
>  Everybody has to step back a little bit and just wait.


 but phase 3 started years ago... hair doesnt take that long to grow.
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...lved%21/page60

----------


## Artista

Of course, but,  as I have said,  Dr. Wesley is quite sincere about everything  what he's doing !
 He started the third phase test in November 2015 ...
 I was  the second patient of his....
 His 3rd phase testing continued for a long time in 2016 because he had a lot of Phase test patients for that!
 As I set a little while ago ,  he's still going through the updates and it's gonna take a while because there's so many 3rd  phase test patients of his!!
 Step back and wait a while. 
 We don't know if it will turn into a new science as yet.
 It certainly is possible. 
 I'm sure we will all find out sometime this year  of course !!

----------

